# Okuma Solaris 12' Conventional & Daiwa SL30SH Combo for sale



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

For Sale: Used Okuma Solaris Conventional Rod and Daiwa Slosh 30 combo. 

Rod: 12' long rated 3-8 oz. Model SS-C-1202MH-1. Rod is a 2 piece. 

Reel: Daiwa Slosh 30 (SL30SH) with star drag and 6.1:1 high speed retrieve. Reel works well. 

I have caught big drum on this combo, but it just sits in my garage now. The drum are biting in Avon. Go get them. Retail on the combo is probably $220. I'm looking for less than half that. It's yours for $100 cash. Pick up in Silver Spring, MD. I'll also be in Chesapeake, VA and Hatteras Island Thanksgiving weekend if that works better for pickup.

I'll be posting other rods and reels for sale on P&S today also. Contact me with questions.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

If you can drop it off to me at work in downtown Silver Spring , I would take it ,I work on Bonifant St.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

We can make that work. Send me your name, your work address and the hours you will be there tomorrow. I'll either drop it off or have it delivered.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Old Bay
If this doesn't go thru for some reason I would be interested. What other rods are u selling - looking for a SU-1569 I live in Gaithersburg.

Thanks
Rich


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I'll take it , see you Sat.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Sold to an old friend. Small world.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

OLD!!!!! It was good to see you


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I missed the pow-wow


----------

